# Show Your Multi Decorations



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Thought I would start a new thread and see if I can get anyone interested in showing their multi-decorations using rhinestones. I start with one I did this evening using sublimation on a baby blue Vapor womens tee shirt for the swirls, korean SS6 stones for the green shell in the middle and used up some swarovski blue & clear stones as accents and filled in some of the shell with them. What have you got to show?


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

That looks great! Nice design and I love the shell.


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

looks Great!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Vida, I really love that design. You did a great job!! I love the multi-decorations. I do a lot of DTG and stones, embroidery and stones, and DTG, embroidery, and stones. I haven't done much in the vinyls, but I really like the halographic vinyls I have seen others post. I will try to post some when I get a chance. Thanks!!!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

the flourishes are really nice, as well as the shell, beautiful


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job,, 

I Love to mix dye dub or 
screen and stones, or foils or vinyl or anything as long as i can put Rhinestones in there some where lol

Sandy jo


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

OK friends...let's see 'em! I'm craving some inspiration here and I know you have some great multi designs. Show off please!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Great design.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Okay...here was my first attempt at a multi decoration design. I layered white, neon green and pink glitter flake vinyl along with rhinestones. I made this design for my daughter.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

That is sharp, BlingIt. I really like the colors and the different vinyls.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Boomerbabe said:


> That is sharp, BlingIt. I really like the colors and the different vinyls.


Thanks...I had fun making it and my daughter loved it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Heat press Flock and Rhinestones punched thru the Flock


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

My first attempts at multicolors .. you all have inspired me. Thank you.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Love em rusty


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice Rusty Like em a lot!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice work, Rusty.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Heat press Flock and Rhinestones punched thru the Flock


The flock material is something I want to try next. Nice design...I like that you don't have to cut holes for the rhinestones.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I made this Buccaneer to fit on the back of a hoodie or jacket ... two color emerald and crystal rhinestone highlights. I hope
to develop this skill into more "art" and maybe even one of a kind designs.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Rusty44 said:


> My first attempts at multicolors .. you all have inspired me. Thank you.


Nice designs Sandra...it's great that you can use the same rhinestone template and then personalize the center of each design with the vinyl.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

BlingItOn said:


> The flock material is something I want to try next. Nice design...I like that you don't have to cut holes for the rhinestones.



You are right Stones and flock do glue together nice,, So if you want that look , you do not have to set them in, 
I would always test the Flock you are using, by washing a few times first to make sure they adhere well. Just in case.

The reason i did cut the holes is I wanted the Stones to set into it,, with a different look,, but for giggles there are a few here and there on this Sweatshirt , that I did not set down for more dimension to the image as well..


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

> The reason i did cut the holes is I wanted the Stones to set into it,, with a different look,, but for giggles there are a few here and there on this Sweatshirt , that I did not set down for more dimension to the image as well..


The image you posted looked like the rhinestones were press right on top of the flock so I thought that is what you did. I read somewhere in the forum that rhinestone will adhere to flock material. Nice job...I couldn't even tell that you had cut holes in the flock for the rhinestones to set into.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

This is a combo vinyl and rhinestone. It was created as an all rhinestone but the customer wanted more detail so the black stones were replaced with vinyl


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

These are all great! I am impressed with the quality of creativity you all possess. I have some flock that is in trouble as soon as I get home from a weekend visit to my MIL. I can't wait to try a multi design with flock & stones.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Heat press Flock and Rhinestones punched thru the Flock


What do you mean "punched" through. ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Punching threw means cutting holes in the flock or vinyl or speciality product to let the stones sit on the fiber of the garment.


----------

